# At long last....Colt MKIV/Series 80 Gov 380 ACP Auto.



## JimK66

Hi Everyone, Well today is a banner day for me because I finally found my Colt 380 that I've been looking for the past six months or so. :smt1099 Here's the story.....I was in the restroom at the Central Florida Gun Show today with only the intention of looking around and having a good time. To prove the point I only had about $150 bucks on me. As I was leaving the restroom an older fellow was leaving the same time as I and carring a little box. I ask "going to sell something today?" He responded that he had a little colt pistol he'd had for several years and didn't shoot anymore so he was going to try and sell it. I ask the obvious...."can I see it?" and he responded with a "ok", and then he pulled out this little Colt MKIV/Series 80 Gov 380 Auto. I tell you I just about ^&&**. ha! My wife walked up about then and ask what I was looking at and I handed it to her. She didn't say anything except "that
s nice, are you going to buy it?"
Now this gun didn't look like it had been shot very much at tll and the SS finish was flawless. It came with two mags, manual, etc. and I askhim how much he wanted. Well to make a short story shorter I ended up paying $475 after having to make three separate $200 withfraws at the ATM (never did that before so I was nerviou it wouldn't let me do that). 
Obviously I'm tickled to death even if I did pay a little too much.
Off to the range tomorrow.
Oh....How or where can I date this little baby? Serial No. RS49***
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rfawcs

The only info I can find is not earlier than 1985. Colt can tell you for sure but they charge for the service. You might try calling them - I got the year of manufacture for one of my Pythons by asking nicely.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

JimK66 said:


> .....I was in the restroom at the Central Florida Gun Show today with only the intention of looking around and having a good time.


In some states that's quite illegal. :mrgreen:

Seriously, you got a reasonable price on the gun - Colt .380s in good condition are going for that and more.


----------



## JimK66

*At long last Colt 380*

Kansas, In Florida it's very legal. Just proof of residence is all that's necessaryl
Jim:smt082


----------



## kansas_plainsman

You're saying that it's legal in Florida to go to "*restrooms looking around and having a good time?*" I'm pretty sure you didn't mean to say what you said.


----------



## JimK66

*Colt*

I forgot ...a picture ID.


----------



## Baldy

Good for you Jim as the wife has one of them little jewels that we got about six months ago. That's about the same price we paid but hers is blued. She liked it so well she sent it to our gun smith for a tune up. It's one accurate little gun and eats anything you put in it. We just got back from the show ourselfs.


----------



## JimK66

*Colt*

lol That was kind of poorly written huh Kansas.


----------



## DjSaneR

Congrats, Jim.. Sometimes it's just meant to be!


----------



## jwkimber45

Congrats Jim!!! With the prices those critters are demanding around here, I'd say you did just fine!!!


----------



## camper

Congratulations, you got one great deal. Mustang Pocketlites in great condition start at $575.00 plus around here.


----------

